# Who else loves their Kindle?!



## loveoontherocks (Nov 23, 2010)

I do


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 23, 2010)

me too!  I just finished reading _Boy With Striped Pajamas_.  great book!


----------



## loveoontherocks (Nov 23, 2010)

haha hey again! looks like we have common interests. I saw the movie... it was so sad! I am reading the 10th sookie stakehouse book right now, next I think I will read a nonfiction book! Who is your favorite author?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 24, 2010)

well i don't have a kindle but i have the sony reader and i love that! i'm reading another pretty little liars book on it right now!


----------



## sinergy (Nov 24, 2010)

I am hoping to get a Nook Color for christmas from my hubby. its been on my want list for awhile now, but I could never decide between kindle or nook, or even the sony e reader. do you ladies have any pros/cons about the e-readers you have?


----------



## equiworks (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a Kobo, and I loooooooooove it.


----------



## loveoontherocks (Nov 24, 2010)

i love my kindle (obviously you know this by the title =p). I was considering the nook but when I went into Barnes and Noble to test it out it was slow responding. I'm so happy with my choice. No complaints with my kindle!


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Nov 24, 2010)

I really want  a Kindle or Nook or something of the sort, but I can't picture paying that much per digital book.   Until the prices are cheaper than buying the physical book, I can't justify getting one.


----------



## n_c (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a Nook and I LOVE it!



sinergy said:


> I am hoping to get a Nook Color for christmas from my hubby. its been on my want list for awhile now, but I could never decide between kindle or nook, or even the sony e reader. do you ladies have any pros/cons about the e-readers you have?


	Something to consider - original nook = NO eye strain.


  	I heard a lot of people complain that the original nook was very slow. I never had any problems with mine. B&N recently upgraded and now its even faster!


----------

